# Help with what sex my Azureus are



## obsoccerplaya (Jun 16, 2013)

So I have had by azureus for about a year now. Initially when they were younger and smaller I had thought that I had 2 males and 2 females. Now that they are pretty much adults I am doubting that I was right initally. It looks now that I have either 4 males or 3 males and 1 female but I am really not sure. I was hoping maybe some people with more experience could help me out and determine the final sex of these 4. I know this has been posted many times before and I had to ask it again, but I just simply cant tell. Thanks everyone!

Frog 1:


Frog 2


Frog 3 & 4 




Will get additional pics if it is necessary. But I really appreciate any assistance. I can possibly get them all in one larger enclosure if there are not 2 females, from my understanding anyway.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

The first looks like a female, the rest I would guess are male. Although the left frog on that first "Frog 3 and 4" photo could go either way with those toepads. 
My guess is either 3.1 or 2.2, I'm leaning to 3.1. You may be able to keep them all together, but it's not guaranteed. I've had males fight pretty badly and had to separate, and I've also had two adult females get along no problem. If they've been together for awhile I would think they will probably be ok together, but keep a close eye and be prepared to separated them if some get a little thin or shy. 
Bryan


----------



## obsoccerplaya (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks brian, I was leaning the same way but its nice to have another set of eyes to check. Now I have to decide whether to go through the trouble of putting them all in the same enclosure and then separating again if there is a problem. Definitely something to think about, but it would make things easier for me. Thanks again for taking a look.


----------



## Mandalore77 (Apr 5, 2014)

I would say frog 1 is fm and frog 2 is male but it's hard to tell for me wat frog three am for are I wanna say male if u could get a picture of the chest from the front someone might be able to see if they have like frog boobs if u will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Agreed , 1-f - 2,3 &4 m


----------



## obsoccerplaya (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. So it seems the general consensus is I have at least 1 female and 1 male. Here are some more pics of Frog 3 and 4. Maybe we can finalize what sex they are.

Frog 3 




Frog 4 




Thanks again


----------

